# Determining window manufacturer



## brasilmom (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi all,

We have the windows in our house which seemed to have been replaced around 2003. Well, they are not the highest quality around and leak some. By looking into the label I cannot easily identify the manufacturer. Is there a way where I can find the manufacturer? There is no identification on the glass or hardware. The only info is on the label attached to the side of the window, which states the SO #, model, date, and seq.

Any help is appreciated. Thanks. Be well

Miriam


----------

